# Can my employer see internet history on my Smartphone



## woodchuck3

when I log onto the wireless network at work?

I have a personal smartphone, and am allowed to use the wireless network at work. I don't plan on looking at anything inappropriate at work, but I occasionally check out xxx websites at home. Would my Employer be able to tell what kind of websites I have accessed when I join their network?

Thanks.


----------



## 2xg

Hello,

There are ways to find out what sites you are visiting, careful though. Work's Wi-Fi should blocked all unwanted and illegal sites and it is a big No-No to have them unrestricted.


----------



## epshatto

I'm sort of in the position where I'd be the guy doing the watching, and what I can tell you (limited) of what we do, there is no way I'd be able to access any internet history that is _on_ your device, short of having some software installed on your device which would report that to me, or taking possession of it.

I would be able to see what you accessed _while you were on the network_. 

Since it's a personal device, I would assume there is no tracking/monitoring software on it (would strike me as being illegal). Any monitoring software/hardware would be installed in the network and would track network traffic only. So, your personal browsing habits in this scenario should be staying private for you, based on my experience.

Your biggest issue however is that by visiting such sites your are risking possible infection on your phone. By then connecting your device to the corporate network, you are exposing the corporate network to risk of infection. This could include data mining and financial/identity theft malware.

Being as how we are talking about a phone, this is a much lower risk than it would be if it were a laptop, but nonetheless still a possibility as there does exist mobile malware in the wild.


----------



## sobeit

since it is your device and you are going to porn sites at home, there is no way your boss can find out legally when you connect to your work wifi. However as the previous post said, if your device catches a nasty and the work wifi is not properly secured, then there can be issues.


----------

